# What bug is this?



## Heppy (Aug 9, 2011)

On a sheet below my screened bottom board I frequently see a few of the bugs in the picture below. I also see them sometimes on the comb. Those things are about 1mm or less long. I first thought they are bee lice, but they have fairly long antennae while the pics of the bee lice I saw don't have any. Will they cause problems?


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

That is a spider mite. You can google and see all the pics. I have them in my hives too. Harmless. I'm told there are nearly 20 different little critters like this that can occupy a hive and most are harmless except of course Varroa, SHB, etc.


----------



## criscojohn (Sep 11, 2010)

I agree it's a spider mite. They are plant-feeding insects. I guess the bees probably bring them back from foraging. Not harmful to bees in any way.


----------



## Heppy (Aug 9, 2011)

criscojohn said:


> I agree it's a spider mite. They are plant-feeding insects. I guess the bees probably bring them back from foraging. Not harmful to bees in any way.


Thanks guys, 
I am a new third year bee keeper with just 3 hives and having major battles with varroa and don't need another bug. So I am relieved that this thing is harmless.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Heppy said:


> Thanks guys,
> I am a new third year bee keeper with just 3 hives and having major battles with varroa and don't need another bug. So I am relieved that this thing is harmless.


I wish you the best in battling those evil varroa. What's your strategy in dealing with them?


----------

